# Updates and piccies . . .



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Been meaning to do this 

Thought everyone may like to see the babies, i know there are 2 people in particular who have been waiting  They are totally gorgeous and are at the stage now where they want to explore everything.

*Taken the day i lost one *



















*and taken yesterday, i think they are all boys*



















*Their fantastic mummy who ive named Clue and likes me again*










*This is Luci a lone girl i picked up a little while ago, she got on so well with 2 of my nakies on first intro i popped her into their cage and they are now firm friends, it was hard to get a good pic of them all*










*Some people may remember the poor boys i took in that had skin probs, this was what it looked like*


















*2 of them had it bad and 1 started to loose hair a week after, the other 2 remained unaffected. This is what they look like now*





































*This guy is so smooth and soft i could stroke him all day*









*And last but not least one of the poor hams i took in from someone who had kept them together. Ive named this one Sage and this is what she looked like the day i got her 1 week and 2 days ago*










*And today*










*Her tail has healed well, when i took her to the vets you couldnt see how bad it was due to the huge scab. The vet actually said her tail will either drop off or it will have to be surgically removed. Thankfully she still has it, the tip is cold though so i will keep an eye on it and the rest of her tail is just scar tissue so is very hard. Her ears also look like they have been nibbled on bless her *










*I wasnt able to get a pic of her sister Aspen as she is so shy. Sage is a fantastic little girl and is very friendly despite all thats happened to her. She is however very dopey (i know that sounds a little mean) so im not sure if there is other health problems with her or thats just how she is. She is looking for a new home where she will have a large cage and be treated like the little princess she is  Please pm me if you think that is you, her sister is also looking too but will need some tlc and patience*

In other news i have been looking into starting a proper rescue. I emailed member ceretrea (thanks to zany toon who told me about her) and asked for advice. She emailed me loads of info and we had a good long chat on the phone earlier. She is fantastic and i now have a clearer picture of things so massive thank you to her. The Rodent Room should come to life soon


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

They all look fantastic  Thanks for sharing the piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

excellent photos and it looks like you're doing a brilliant job there!!!!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahh thank you both 

I also forgot to mention that the boys who had skin probs are looking for homes too, they are roughly 5 months


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! they are FAB! :thumbup1:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh oh oh I want them all.....pretty please!!! 
They are looking great. So glad that Luci and 2 nekkids have been bonded.
The babies look like fuzzy peaches!

And yay about The rodent room


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

holy cow they are beautiful!! How much are you selling them for?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

A thread full of gorgeous rodents!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Awwww baby fuzzies  I so, so hope some are boys


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahh thank everyones, im really pleased how everything is going minus loosing 2 babies 



purple_x said:


> Oh oh oh I want them all.....pretty please!!!
> They are looking great. So glad that Luci and 2 nekkids have been bonded.
> The babies look like fuzzy peaches!
> 
> And yay about The rodent room


I think you would make a fantastic ratty or hammy mum 

Im really pleased about Luci too, when they all met they all ran to eachother and began grooming  I think the nakeds like her as she is warm lol



WelshYorkieLover said:


> holy cow they are beautiful!! How much are you selling them for?


Thank you  and they are for rehome not for sale. If anyone offers them a home, i will need to see what cage they will be going to and i will be asking lots of questions.



B3rnie said:


> Awwww baby fuzzies  I so, so hope some are boys


There are definatly some boys , i had another look last night and now im thinking its 3 boys, 2 girls as i can see nipple now.

A little boy-


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

a huge pat on the back for you well done.

the lads who had skin problems are totally gorgeous and i'm so happy to see luci has settled in well with her new friend.

keep up the fantastic work :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> There are definatly some boys , i had another look last night and now im thinking its 3 boys, 2 girls as i can see nipple now.
> 
> A little boy-


Wooohooooo we have boys  I shall let Scraps know that it won't be long before he can hopefully have some friends again :cornut:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

hhmmmm I have a spare Hamster heaven so could possibly take a hammy.....let me think about it.
I keep saying 'no more animals' coz I'll be moving house in a few months but I cant resist the cuteness!

I would love a couple of rats this time but dont have a cage right now.
What would be a suitable cage for 2-3 rats? I wouldn't want anymore than that to start, a pair would probably be best for me.
I already have the ready made mix from Rat rations for my mice plus tons of toys so all I need is a cage.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

purple_x said:


> hhmmmm I have a spare Hamster heaven so could possibly take a hammy.....let me think about it.
> I keep saying 'no more animals' coz I'll be moving house in a few months but I cant resist the cuteness!
> 
> I would love a couple of rats this time but dont have a cage right now.
> ...


A spare HH aye.... would be a real shame for it to go to waste 

And for a pair or rats or trio id suggest a ferplast jenny and maybe coat the bars or the newer version a kd jenny but i would never pay full price for one, i got mine for £20 as it had broken bars (it couldnt take the weight of a silent spinner) and i have to say its kind of flimsy. A freddy 3 looks good too but ive only seen pics of them. Rats are amazing pets as im sure youve read many times. Mine are fed rat rations 11b plus water creatures for the youngsters and as a treat for the rest


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> A spare HH aye.... would be a real shame for it to go to waste
> 
> And for a pair or rats or trio id suggest a ferplast jenny and maybe coat the bars or the newer version a kd jenny but i would never pay full price for one, i got mine for £20 as it had broken bars (it couldnt take the weight of a silent spinner) and i have to say its kind of flimsy. A freddy 3 looks good too but ive only seen pics of them. Rats are amazing pets as im sure youve read many times. Mine are fed rat rations 11b plus water creatures for the youngsters and as a treat for the rest


What's the 11b like from rat rations? I'm thinking of giving it a go


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

bernie i used the 11a RR mix and i thought it was ok.
the only thing with it is if you have young rats its not got enough protein in it so i added dog kibble.

i now however use my own mix which is
6 scoops harrisons banana brunch
1 scoop fruity parrot mix
3 scoops pasture mix
2 scoops arden grange

smells amazing!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> What's the 11b like from rat rations? I'm thinking of giving it a go


Only just seen this sorry , i like it but as blade said the protein isnt high enough for youngsters so i add the water creatures and insect mix  As i have alot of rats it does work out pretty expensive so i add more cereal, pasta, dried fruit and some seeds from aldi to it to help it go further. I am using the mum and baby mix for mummy and the littlens and i also just recently bought the dwarf ham mix from there so i dont have to keep picking out the corn from harry hamster.



blade100 said:


> bernie i used the 11a RR mix and i thought it was ok.
> the only thing with it is if you have young rats its not got enough protein in it so i added dog kibble.
> 
> i now however use my own mix which is
> ...


I like the sound of this, ive seen the sacks of fruity parrot you can buy, how cost effective is your mix? Im not trying to skimp on things but food really does cost me a bomb. What are the sugar levels like in it too?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tbh I'm not sure on sugar levels as it's what my breeder uses minus the dog mix and now me and my mate make the mix up.I bought it off her as she buys the sacks of it.
I think for the pasture mix,fruity parrot and harrisons it came to £46 but the pasture mix and fruity parrot last ages as u only use a couple of scoops 3 tops.
I paid £15 for 15kg off her.
I have 14 rats so it will last me ages.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for that, i think ill look into it as thats alot cheaper than what i pay now and i also have to use daily rat on their food for the vit D levels which adds to costs. Although i do feed veggies so i hope they get alot of it from that.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

With all that u shouldn't need to add daily3 although I do use daily essentials 2-3 per week.
But if your feeding veg and fruit fish and meats then they should be sound.

The pasture mix is the Dodson and horrell one. Think it's in a yellow bag.
It's always worth going in to your local pet shops one of mine stocks harrisons in 15kg sack for £12 the fruity parrot in 20kg for £20 and then pasture mix they order it in for us at £10-£12.
Then just add a good dog mix like burns,Arden grange or wellbeloved.
U can always add your own cereals to it too. Cheap ones from aldi or supermarkets own brands.
But yes it's def cost effective esp when we have lots of mouths to feed. 

I'll post a link to certain brands of cereals that are low in sugar etc.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here it is

Fancy Rats • View topic - List of commercial cereals and their suitability


----------

